# A New Electrique, And An Old Electric Watch



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

They are both due to the wide and strong influence of the Paul (Silver Hawk) site: Electric Watches

Furthermore, the Ultronic was fixed by Paul. I received from him the watch in very nice conditions, just a few days ago!



Longines Ultronic di AVaurien, su Flickr

The movement is a Tuning fork, produced by licence of Bulova



Longines Ultronic di AVaurien, su Flickr

The other watch is a Roger Tallon Lip. It's quite little, the strap in particular is very short, also on my little wrist!



Lip Roger Tallon di AVaurien, su Flickr



Lip Roger Tallon di AVaurien, su Flickr

The movement is the Datolip R 184 from Lip



Lip Roger Tallon mov. R 184 Datolip di AVaurien, su Flickr

(picture from the seller)

I didn't know anything about, before seeing it on the Electric Watch site


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Two nice watches there. I'd be happy to have either on my wrist.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the LIP's. Here's one of mine, with original strap:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's another (although I just sold it). With original band too. Both overhauled by Silver Hawk.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally, the "Big Kahuna" of my LIP collection. The Lip Mach 2000 Dark Master (not electric like the other two though - Valjoux chrono movement). This one makes me laugh. I love it:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And on the Longines front, my Conquest tuning fork watch. Overhauled by Silver Hawk too. Note the original crown and bracelet.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Wonderfuil watches, Martinus! I love all your Lips. :notworthy:

Mine is a boy size, I understood just now. :bb:

It's running well, but maybe a review will be useful. How frequently do you think a review is needed, in such "elecrique" watches?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Love the LIP's. Here's one of mine, with original strap:


Lip watches are really off the wall. 

Everyone comments when I wear mine.


----------

